# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Tampereen uusi joukkoliikenneorganisaatio

## I-Tuovinen

Jos tällainen ketju jo on, niin tämän voi toki poistaa. Ajattelin avata "Tampereen HSL:lle" oman ketjun, sillä historiallinen lakiuudistus on juuri Eduskunnassa viittä vaille valmis. 2. käsittely on pian, silloin hyväksytään laki. 1 käsittelyssä sisältö on jo hyväksytty.

http://www.eduskunta.fi/triphome/bin...MVP2=&SAADKOK=




> Yksinomaan Kangasalan, Lempäälän, Nokian, Oriveden, Pirkkalan, Tampereen, Vesilahden ja Ylöjärven kuntien muodostamalla alueella harjoitettavaan reittiliikenteeseen luvan myöntää Tampereen kaupungin viranomainen


  :Laughing:

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Jos tällainen ketju jo on, niin tämän voi toki poistaa. Ajattelin avata "Tampereen HSL:lle" oman ketjun, sillä historiallinen lakiuudistus on juuri Eduskunnassa viittä vaille valmis. 2. käsittely on pian, silloin hyväksytään laki. 1 käsittelyssä sisältö on jo hyväksytty.


Aihetta on kyllä käsitelty muistaakseni jo runsaasti aikaisemmissa ketjuissa. Vertailu HSL:ään ontuu kahdessakin kohtaa:

1) HSL on käsittääkseni kuntayhtymä kun taas Tampereen seudullinen joukkoliikenneviranomainen tulee olemaan Tampereen joukkoliikennelautakunta, täydennettynä muiden osallisten kuntien edustuksella. Isäntäkuntana toimii Tampere.

2) Tampereen joukkoliikennelautakunnalle ei anneta muutetussa joukkoliikennelaissa oikeutta tilata rautatielaissa tarkoitettua rautatieliikennettä. HSL:llä tämä oikeus on, ja on käsittämätöntä että Tampereella tilanne on päätetty järjestää toisin. Tämä efektiivisesti edelleenkin sulkee pois lähijunaliikenteen Tampereen seudulla, ja sitten kun sellaista halutaan, tarvitaan uusi lakimuutos. Olettaen tietenkin, ettei LVM sellaista liikennettä tilaa (mistä olen melko varma). Tässä mielessä laki on jo susi syntyessään, vaikka onkin parannus entiseen.

Huom. tämä epäonnistunut muotoilu on varmastikin tehty ministeriössä, koska siellä lainvalmistelu tehdään. Lakiesitystä ei ole valmisteltu Tampereella eikä sen sisältö tältä osin parhaan käsitykseni mukaan vastaa Tampereen kaupungin tai kaupunkiseudun intressiä. Lähijunaliikenteen mahdollisuus ei olisi millään muotoa ollut pois keneltäkään vaan se olisi pelkästään antanut lisää mahdollisuuksia, joita olisi voinut käyttää niin haluttaessa. Mihinkään se ei olisi pakottanut. Mutta tällä muotoilulla lähijunaliikenteettömyys on betonoitu, kun tarvittaisiin LVM tilaamaan ja VR ajamaan, eikä kumpikaan ole oikeasti kiinnostunut tästä. Tampere voisi olla kiinnostunut, mutta kun ei ole sananvaltaa omiin asioihin tämän lain mukaan.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Kumpikin on totta, mitä sanot, tavallaan.

Omat kommenttini:

1) Ei kyse ole samasta asiasta kuin HSL, mutta käytännössä vaikutus on sama. Yksi byroo alkaa hoitaa hommia. Huhujen mukaan nimeksi tulisi Tampereen Seudun Joukkoliikenne, TSJ. Tästä on hyvä jatkaa.

2) Kuten näkyy, lakimuutos käy ripeästi. Kunhan seuraavaan liikennepoliittiseen selontekoon saadaan Mansen lähijunat, ei ole juttu eikä mikään muuttaa lakia. Toisaalta lakia olisi voitu suoraankin muuttaa ja olisi säästytty vaivalta. Sinänsä asialla ei vielä ole tulipalokiire, sillä ensin lähiliikenteen investoinnit täytyy tehdä, vaikka ostettaisiin tätä paljon puhuttua ranskalaista tai saksalaista lähijunaliikennettä.




> Tampereen kaupunkiseudun kunnat, Kangasalan, Lempäälän, Nokian, Oriveden, Pirkkalan, Tampereen, Vesilahden ja Ylöjärvi, ovat yhteistoimintasopimuksen hyväksymisellä päättäneet, että 1.1.2011 alkaen Tampereen kaupunkiseudulle muodostetaan Tampere vastuukuntana toimiva joukkoliikenteen toimivaltainen viranomainen. 
> 
> Muutos edellyttää joukkoliikennelain muutosta. Tampereen kaupunki on ollut yhteydessä liikenne- ja viestintäministeriöön ja *pyytänyt* valmistelemaan tarvittavat lainmuutokset
> Lausunto
> 
> Tampereen kaupunkiseudun kuntayhtymä toteaa, että lakiesitys joukkoliikennelain muuttamisesta koskien seudullisen toimivaltaisen viranomaisen perustamista Tampereen kaupunkiseudulle on *Tampereen kaupunkiseudun kuntien tahtotilan mukainen*. Lain voimaantuloaikataulu mahdollistaa seudullisen toimivaltaisen viranomaisen aloittamisen suunnitellussa aikataulussa.





> Seutuhallitus 23.6.2010
> Päätösehdotus. 	Seutujohtaja Nurminen:
> 
> Seutuhallitus päättää
> 
> antaa liikenne- ja viestintäministeriölle yllä olevan lausunnon.
> 
> Päätös.		Päätösehdotus hyväksyttiin.


http://www.tampereenseutu.fi/@Bin/18...kirja_23_6.doc

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Kunhan seuraavaan liikennepoliittiseen selontekoon saadaan Mansen lähijunat, ei ole juttu eikä mikään muuttaa lakia. Toisaalta lakia olisi voitu suoraankin muuttaa ja olisi säästytty vaivalta. Sinänsä asialla ei vielä ole tulipalokiire, sillä ensin lähiliikenteen investoinnit täytyy tehdä, vaikka ostettaisiin tätä paljon puhuttua ranskalaista tai saksalaista lähijunaliikennettä.


En ymmärrä miksei tätä voinut kirjata lakiin jo nyt. Lakimuutos on raskas prosessi eikä siihen pidä turvautua turhaan. Eihän kukaan lähde ensin ostelemaan junia ja sitten pyydä lakimuutosta, että saisi tilata junaliikenettä.

Miksi tähän muuten mitään liikennepoliittista selontekoa tarvittaisiin? Jos päätöksentekoa subsidiariteettiperiaatteen mukaan siirretään aluetasolle pois valtakunnan tasolta (kuten tämä alueellinen joukkoliikenneviranomainen), niin eikö silloin vastuullinen alueellinen viranomainen ole täysin kykenevä arvioimaan liikenteen tarpeen ihan riippumatta joistakin valtakunnantason liikennepoliittisista selonteoista? Se että tätä siirtoa ei tehty junaliikenteen osalta on nähdäkseni pelkkä muotovirhe, ei perusteltu poliittinen valinta. (Tai sanotaan, että oikeasti se oli tietenkin poliittinen valinta mutta ei perusteltu sellainen, puhumattakaan että olisi ollut avoimesti perusteltu.)

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Niin, muna vai kana, kumpi oli ensin. Tampereen paikallisjunat on mainittu itse asiassa ekassa liikennepoliittisessa selonteossa. Toisaalta Tampereen kaupunkiseudulla olisi ollut mahdollisuus vaikuttaa lain sisältöön tässä vaiheessa, mutta he eivät lausunnossaan sellaista pyytäneet.
Laki saadaan Suomessa aikaan kolmessa päivässä, jos tarve vaatii, joten en pidä sitä edes ongelmana, vaikka turhaa vaivaahan siitä on. 

Pitää myös muistaa, että valtio ei muuta lakia, ilman, että kunnat ovat valmiita tekemään investointeja ja kunnat eivät tee mitään ilman lakia ja valtiontukea. Nämä ovat varmasti aika pitkälti vuorovaikutteisia prosesseja, ihmiset kummallakin puolella tuntevat toisensa, piirit ovat pienet.

Liikennepoliittinen selonteko on laaja asiakirja, jonka tarkoituksena on antaa linjaa liikenneinvestointien suunnalle. Menetelmä on uusi ja mielestäni hyvä, sillä sen ajatus on välttää sulle-mulle leikki ja toimia pitkäjännitteisesti. Se toimii linjapaperina ja siihen kerätään laajat lausunnot kunnilta, maakunnilta, virastoilta, liikennöitsijöiltä jne. Jos valtio tekee pitkäaikaisia sitoumuksia, on mielestäni hyvä linjata niistä selkeässä, koko maan kattavassa paperissa. Tuskinpa Tampere itse ratojaan rahoittaa.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Pitää myös muistaa, että valtio ei muuta lakia, ilman, että kunnat ovat valmiita tekemään investointeja ja kunnat eivät tee mitään ilman lakia ja valtiontukea. Nämä ovat varmasti aika pitkälti vuorovaikutteisia prosesseja, ihmiset kummallakin puolella tuntevat toisensa, piirit ovat pienet.


Lakataan jankkaamasta tästä. Pelkkä junaliikenteen tilaamisoikeuden siirto Tampereen joukkoliikennelautakunnalle ilman konkreettista liikennöinnin aloittamista ei olisi edellyttänyt mitään rahallista panostusta keneltäkään eli kyseessä ei ollut budjettiasia.

Mutta kyllähän se on selvää, että VR ei halunnut tällaista paikallista tilaajaa ellei ollut pakko, koska se olisi ollut yksi askel siihen suuntaan, että paine myös tarjoamisen vapauttamiseen kasvaa eli VR:n monopoli murtuu.

Se on ihan sivuseikka keksivätkö tamperelaiset pyytää tuota oikeutta tällä kertaa. Voi olla että jos olisi pyydetty, lain valmistelu olisi ollut huomattavasti hitaampaa. Eikä tuo varmaan ollut tällä erää kynnyskysymys, kun kerran lähijunaliikennettä ei vielä ole ja toisaalta ratikka on etusijalla.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Ei tietenkään olisi edellyttänyt. Tosin VR:n intresseissähän olisi päästä mukaan tarjouskilpailuun mahdollisesta lähiliikenteestä ja vielä ehkäpä rataurakoihin Vr Track Oy:n kautta. Siinä mielessä maininta ei olisi ollut itse asiassa kuin eräiden, nimeltä mainitsemattomien tahojen intressien vastainen, mutta ei mennä siihen nyt. Tosin tiedän tarkkaan, miksi maininta jäi pois.

On tietysti harmillista, että Tampereen kaupunkiseutu antoi itse ja oma-aloitteisesti tällaisen lausunnon, mutta he tekivät paperinsa itse ja ainahan voi muuttaa mieltäänkin. Toivottavasti muutoin hyvä linja jatkuu ja Tampere kaupunkiseutuineen  tekee selkeitä ja yksimielisiä linjauksia erityisesti ennen seuraavaa selontekoa siitä, millaisiin rahallisiin investointeihin se on valmis, kun perustetaan esim. seudullinen kalustoyhtiö, jolle kilpailutetaan operaattori. Lobbauksestahan on hyviä historiallisia esimerkkejä onnistumisineen, läntiselle kehätielle löytyi Tampereen seudulta paljon tukea, enemmänkin kuin vain teetä ja sympatiaa. Samoilla perinteillä on hyvä jatkaa.

----------


## Elmo Allen

> Siinä mielessä maininta ei olisi ollut itse asiassa kuin eräiden, nimeltä mainitsemattomien tahojen intressien vastainen, mutta ei mennä siihen nyt. Tosin tiedän tarkkaan, miksi maininta jäi pois.


Voiko näitä syitä ja intressejä kenties siis tiedustella firmojen auloista?

----------


## I-Tuovinen

http://www.eduskunta.fi/triphome/bin...MVP2=&SAADKOK=

Lain toinen käsittely on tänään, sen kunniaksi voisi oikeastaan poksauttaa skumpat. Seuraavaksi asia menee Eduskunnan vastauksena valtioneuvostoon, joka lähettää sen pressalle. On enää korkeintaan muutaman viikon kysymys, kun Tampere seutuineen on siirtynyt taas kohti parempaa joukkoliikennettä.

----------


## deepthroat

> http://www.eduskunta.fi/triphome/bin...MVP2=&SAADKOK=
> 
> Lain toinen käsittely on tänään, sen kunniaksi voisi oikeastaan poksauttaa skumpat. Seuraavaksi asia menee Eduskunnan vastauksena valtioneuvostoon, joka lähettää sen pressalle. On enää korkeintaan muutaman viikon kysymys, kun Tampere seutuineen on siirtynyt taas kohti parempaa joukkoliikennettä.


Tarkoittaa sitä, että ainoastaan pääliikennesuunnat hoidetaan kunnolla, veronmaksajien rahoilla, syrjäkulmien liikenteestä ei niin väliä...

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Tarkoittaa sitä, että ainoastaan pääliikennesuunnat hoidetaan kunnolla, veronmaksajien rahoilla, syrjäkulmien liikenteestä ei niin väliä...


Siltä valitettavasti kuulostaa. Suurin osa muutoksen kannattajistahan asunee todennäköisesti ydinkeskustassa tai Tampereen kantakaupungin alueella. Kiskoliikenteenkin suurimmat puolestapuhujat lienevät samoja, jotka asuvat suunniteltujen reittien (ja varsinkin pysäkkien) välittömässä läheisyydessä. Sehän on helppoa elää kun ajattelee vain oman nenänsä pituudelta. Ei niillä muilla niin väliä...

----------


## Antero Alku

> Toisaalta Tampereen kaupunkiseudulla olisi ollut mahdollisuus vaikuttaa lain sisältöön tässä vaiheessa, mutta he eivät lausunnossaan sellaista pyytäneet.


Sen perusteella mitä olen saanut tietää tämän asian käsittelystä, Tamperella ei ymmärretty, että lakiteksti todellakin kieltää Tampereen toimivaltaista viranomaista järjestämästä junaliikennettä. Tätä voi tietenkin sanoa työtapaturmaksi, mutta se ei muuta sitä, että joku on jostain syystä halunnut rajata junaliikenteen Tampereen oman toimivallan ulkopuolelle. Ja tälle asialle ei ole mitään pätevää perustetta.




> Siinä mielessä maininta ei olisi ollut itse asiassa kuin eräiden, nimeltä mainitsemattomien tahojen intressien vastainen, mutta ei mennä siihen nyt. Tosin tiedän tarkkaan, miksi maininta jäi pois.


No anna tulla vain! Kai lainsäädännön perustelut kestävät julkisuuden?

Antero

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Työtapaturmia sattuu. VR asiaa ei jarruta, koska se ei mitään häviäisi yhtiönä, jos moinen asia lakiin kirjattaisiin.
Mutta ketkä eivät sitten tahdo, että Tampereen seudulle tulisi ratikoita tai lähijunia? Vihje: kysymys on retorinen.

Voi miettiä millaisessa pulassa Helsinki olisi ilman HSL:ää ja YTV-HKL-pohjaista pitkää perinnettä...aivan. xxx:n armoilla. :Biggrin: 

Siinä mielessä on täyttä hölinää, että ilman joukkoliikenteen HSL-tyyppistä suunnittelua jokin alue olisi paremmin palveltu. Sallikaa mun nauraa. Liikennöitsijä ehkä saisi sen jollain vippaskonstilla aikaan. 



> Kiskoliikenteenkin suurimmat puolestapuhujat lienevät samoja, jotka asuvat suunniteltujen reittien (ja varsinkin pysäkkien) välittömässä läheisyydessä. Sehän on helppoa elää kun ajattelee vain oman nenänsä pituudelta. Ei niillä muilla niin väliä...


Ihan hauska. Tässä meille puhuu yleisestä hyvästä yksityisen bussifirman edustaja.

----------


## Admiral Observer

> Työtapaturmia sattuu. VR asiaa ei jarruta, koska se ei mitään häviäisi yhtiönä, jos moinen asia lakiin kirjattaisiin. Mutta ketkä eivät sitten tahdo, että Tampereen seudulle tulisi ratikoita tai lähijunia? Vihje: kysymys on retorinen.:


No ainakin ne kansalaiset vastustavat, jotka joutuisivat ne maksamaan verovaroillaan mutta eivät hyötyisi niistä mitään (tai pahimmassa tapauksessa olemassaolevatkin joukkoliikenneyhteydet heikkenisivät bussiliikenteen heikentämisessä asiakkaiden saamiseksi kiskoliikenteen käyttäjiksi). Eli periaatteessa niitä vastustavat kaikki, jotka osaavat ajatella ja tekevät niin. Mutta, retoriseenhan kysymykseen ei periaatteessa pitäisi vastata...




> Voi miettiä millaisessa pulassa Helsinki olisi ilman HSL:ää ja YTV-HKL-pohjaista pitkää perinnettä...aivan. xxx:n armoilla.


Vai olisiko? Kenties asiakaspalvelua saisi vielä suomeksi, kaikkialle pääsisi kumipyörillä ja mahdollisesti alueen kuntienkin talous olisi paremmalla tasolla, ettei tarvitsisi ajaa hanketta pääkaupunkiseudun kuntien liittämiseksi yhteen (muka säästöjen toivossa). Tässä valossa ei välttämättä niin huono jama nykyiseen tilanteeseen verrattuna...

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Jos verovarojen käytöstä puhutaan, niin raideliikenne on Helsingin seudulla osoittautunut kaikkein edullisimmaksi kuljetusmuodoksi. Kannattamattomista, mutta silti tärkeistä bussireiteistä ei olisi yksityinen missään vaiheessa kiinnostunut, jos halutaan saada tiheä palvelutaso, yhtenäinen hinnoittelu ja vaihtomahdollisuus junaan, ratikkaan ja metroon. Näinhän sivistyneessä maailmassa toimitaan, esimerkkeinä vaikkapa Tukholma, Berliini, Pariisi, Oslo, Wien tai Hampuri.

Kumipyörillä ei pyöritetä satojen tuhansien asukkaiden kaupunkia, vaan tarvitaan raideliikennettä, kuten käytäntö on osoittanut. Ymmärrän kyllä, että linja-autoisännöitsijöitä kovasti häiritsee se, että heidän pelitilansa ja keinottelumahdollisuutensa pienenevät jatkuvasti. 

Hyvä joukkoliikenne takaa toimivan ja viihtyisän kaupungin, jossa voi liikkua ratikalla, junalla, bussilla, taksilla, metrolla ja pyörällä. Sellaista kaupunkia ei synny tamperelaisten liikennöitsijöiden opeilla.

----------


## Admiral Observer

Nyt muistin/ymmärsin, miksi kysymys oli retorinen. Raideliikenneuskovaisten kanssa kaikki rationaalinen "keskustelu" on mahdotonta. Kuten muunkin fundamentalistisen näkökannan omaavan kanssa keskustelu on kuin seinille puhuisi tai tuuleen huutaisi. Vastakkaiset argumentit, tosiasioista muistuttaminen ja ihan puhdas eri mieltä oleminen on jo etukäteen tuomittu ja "keskustelu" on tuhoon tuomittu tie. Eli selvästi sanottuna, antaa olla....

----------


## Jykke

> Raideliikenneuskovaisten kanssa kaikki rationaalinen "keskustelu" on mahdotonta... 
> 
> ...Vastakkaiset argumentit, tosiasioista muistuttaminen ja ihan puhdas eri mieltä oleminen on jo etukäteen tuomittu ja "keskustelu" on tuhoon tuomittu tie. Eli selvästi sanottuna, antaa olla....


Tunnistan esittelemäsi stereotyypin varsin monilta foorumeilta, blogeista ja mielipidekirjoituksista. Tosin kyseessä on ollut käytännössä aina raideliikenteen vastustaja... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ei siinä mitään. Kaikilla on oikeus olla mitä mieltä vaan vaikka varsin usein se menee ikävän jankkaamisen puolelle puolin jos toisin.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Kyse ei omalta osaltani ole mistään uskovaisuudesta, vaan siitä, että myös bussiliikenne pelittää paremmin, jos on HSL-tyyppinen malli, kuten monissa Euroopan kaupungeissa (Helsinginkin kokoisissa) on. Jokainen tervejärkinen käsittää, että esim. Helsingin seudun joukkoliikenne olisi katastrofi, jos jokainen firma itse ajaisi, mitä sattuu ja minkäänlaista maankäytön, liikenteen ja asumisen yhteensovittamista ei olisi. Erittäin kapitalistisissa maissa, kuten Saksassa, tehdään näin. Ei ole kovin vakuuttavaa esittää sen perusteella, mitä kokemukset ovat osoittaneet, että raiteeton (metro, ratikka, juna) Helsinki olisi mahdollinen, mietitäänpä niitä tuhansia matkoja, vai peräti satojatuhansia matkoja, joita vuorokaudessa tehdään.  Tällaisen järjestelmän koordinointiin on oltava selkeästi yksi taho, Helsingissä se on HSL, Tukholmassa SL, Pariisissa RATP, Frankfurtissa RMV, Wienissä WL, jne. Kansainvälisten kokemusten perusteella Tampere kehittyvänä ja kasvavana kaupunkina tarvitsee samanlaisen järjestelmän ja ainoa, joka sitä jarruttaa ovat nämä..noh köh.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

> Kuten muunkin fundamentalistisen näkökannan omaavan kanssa keskustelu on kuin seinille puhuisi tai tuuleen huutaisi.


Kuten olet itsekin alla lainatussa kommentissa todennut, olet bussifundamentalisti, joka ei edes halua tutustua raideliikenteeseen:




> Ja eräiden "ystävien" jatkuvan junavouhottamisen/fanittamisen takia päätin aikoinani, etten koskaan mene metrolla, raitiovaunulla enkä junalla.


On todellakin turhauttavaa, että fundamentalismista arvostelee taho, joka itse ei ole edes perehtynyt raideliikenteeseen fundamentalisminsa tähden.

"Raideliikenneuskovaisiksi" moitituista keskustelijoista monet tajuavat hyvin, että myös bussiliikennettä tulee kehittää ja monet heistä ovat perehtyneet myös bussiliikenteen kehittämiseen sellaisissa kohteissa, joissa bussiliikenteen käyttö on viime vuosina lisääntynyt selvästi.

Perusfakta vain on, että usein bussiliikenteen paras kehittämiskeino on raideliikenne. Liian suurten matkustajavirtojen hoitaminen bussiliikenteellä johtaa huonoon palveluun ja joukkoliikenteen potentiaaliin verrattuna pieniin matkamääriin.

Bussiliikenteen kehittämisen perusedellytys tilanteessa, jossa Suomessa valtio ja kunnat ovat 50-60 vuotta määrätietoisesti edistäneet yksityisautoilua ja hajauttaneet yhdyskuntarakennetta, on se, että valtio ja kunnat tukevat joukkoliikennettä riittävästi rahallisesti. Vastuuta valtion ja kuntien tekemistä virheistä ei tule sälyttää yksityisille yrityksille. Tästä johtuen bussiliikenteen kehittäminen on mahdollista vain EU:n joukkoliikenteen palvelusopimusasetuksen 1370/2007 puitteissa. Markkinaehtoinen bussiliikenne ei Suomen olosuhteissa pärjäisi.

Bussiliikennettä tulee esimerkiksi Tampereen seudulla kehittää voimaperäisesti niillä alueilla joilla ei ole riittävää kysyntää raideliikenteelle.

Tämän yksi keskeinen edellytys on kuitenkin raideliikenteen toteuttaminen sekä raitiotienä seudun ydinalueen suurimman kysynnän yhteyksille että rataverkon varteen. Seudun viranomaisella pitäisi olla tähän toimivalta. Toimivalta raitioliikenteeseen kaupunkien ja seutujen viranomaisille saatiin onneksi lobattua v. 2008 aikana joukkoliikennelakiin, mutta ministeriö ei antanut sitä valtion rataverkon raideliikenteeseen, eikä tätä virhettä ole uskallettu vielä korjata.

Hyvä esimerkki bussi- ja raideliikenteen yhteispelistä on Ruotsin Skåne, jossa raideliikenteen ja bussiliikenteen synergia on erinomainen. Suurin kasvu on raideliikenteessä (matkamäärät +5-10% vuodessa), mutta myös kaupunki- ja seutubussiliikenne kasvaa vahvasti (+3-5% vuodessa). Skånessa raideliikenteestä päättää seudun viranomainen, joka on pystynyt 25 vuodessa kymmenkertaistamaan junien käytön. Viimeisen 10 vuoden aikana koko joukkoliikenteen käyttö on lisääntynyt 50%.

Tietysti tämä edellyttää verovarojen käyttöä. Kannattaa nyt kuitenkin vain muistaa, että Tampereen seutuliikenteessä siirtymäkauden liikennöintisopimusten mukaisen seutuliikenteen alueella joukkoliikenteen käyttö on vain 25-40% Tampereen tasosta sielläkin, missä edellytykset joukkoliikenteen käyttöön olisivat olemassa. Tuki joukkoliikennematkaa kohden on samaa luokkaa molemmissa järjestelmissä.

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Tällaisen järjestelmän koordinointiin on oltava selkeästi yksi taho, [...] Pariisissa RATP [...]


RATP ei ole tämä taho Pariisissa vaan tilaajaorganisaatio STIF. RATP:llä on kyllä käsittääkseni normaalia operaattoria laajempi vastuualue (en tunne tätä detaljitasolla mutta eiköhän kompetenssien jako ole selvitettävissä netistä), mutta loppujen lopuksi STIF on se joka päättää tulevaisuuden suunnasta eikä RATP. RATP:n lisäksi operaattoreina on mm. SNCF. Esim. RER:n operointi on jaettu niin, että linjan A sekä sekä linja B eteläosan operoi RATP, ja linjan B pohjoisosan samoin kuin muut linjat operoi SNCF.

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Hyvä täsmennys, STIF tuntuu olevan jotenkin taka-alalla ja koko brändi on RATP:n kautta pyörivä, kaikki kehityssuunnitelmatkin ovat sen sivuilla. Sanoisin, että RATP on hiukan kuin seudullinen ex-HKL, jossa on samassa suunnittelua ja operointia.
Tarkkaa vastuunjakoa en tunne. Toisaalta RATP:n tarkastajat kiertävät metroissa, kun taas junissa ovat SNCF:n tarkastajat. Tiedä häntä.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syndica...8Ele-de-France (työntekijöitä 160)
http://www.stif.info/IMG/pdf/plaquette_anglais.pdf
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/R%C3%A9...orts_Parisiens

----------


## I-Tuovinen

Taas mennään myönteiseen suuntaan Tampereen seudulla, järki voittaa päivä päivältä enemmän.

Uuden 1.1.2011 aloittavan joukkoliikennelautakunnan sopimusluonnos:

http://www.tampereenseutu.fi/@Bin/18...us+09_2010.doc

Neuvottelumuistio:
http://www.tampereenseutu.fi/@Bin/18...lautakunta.pdf

Aiesopimusluonnos (liikenne ja maankäyttö)

http://www.tampereenseutu.fi/@Bin/18...09_11_2010.doc

Tämä harmittaa joitakuita ai-van s u u n n a t t o m a s t i Tampereella.
Lainaus sopimuksesta. :Laughing: 



> *Tampereen kaupunki käynnistää kaupunkiraitiotien 1. vaiheen suunnittelun ja tekee kaupunkiraitiotien rakentamispäätöksen. Valtion osallistuminen Tampereen kaupunkiraitiotien rahoitukseen käsitellään seuraavan liikennepoliittisen selonteon yhteydessä.*


_Karavaani kulkee, koirat haukkuu.._

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

Kaikki nämä näkyvät kyllä olevan vain luonnoksia, eli ilmeisesti mitään ei ole vielä sovittu? Mikä näiden tilanne oikeastaan on?

Itse sopimusluonnokset näyttävät kyllä hyviltä. Toisessa selvästi sitoudutaan aloittamaan sekä raitiotien että lähijunaliikenteen suunnittelu. Luonnollisesti rakentamisesta voi päättää vasta kun suunnittelu on tehty. Raitiotien kohdalta suunnitelmasta mitä todennäköisimmin tulee sellainen, että sen pohjalta päätetään myös toteutuksesta. Rautateiden lähiliikenne on asia erikseen ja voidaan hyvinkin päätyä tilanteeseen, jossa investointitarve nähdään liian suurena, jotta toteutusta voitaisiin aloittaa kovin nopealla aikataululla. Olennaista nähdäkseni on, suostutaanko liikennettä ainakin alkuun suunnittelemaan riittävän vaatimattoksi, siis 1- 3 vuoroa tunnissa suuntaansa, esikuvana vaikka rantaradan lähillikenne tai pääradan siltä ajalta kun se oli kolmiraiteinen.

Ja sitten luonnos joukkoliikennelautakunnasta vaikuttaa todella fiksulta, kun se ratkaisee aika elegantisti eturistiriidan kuntien itsehalllinnon ja kokonaisvaltaisen suunnittelutarpeen välillä. Luonnoksen mukaan joukkoliikenneviranomaisella on yksinoikeus linjaston suunnitteluun, mutta kunnilla on kuitenkin oikeus yksinään päättää palvelutasosta oman kuntansa alueella. Kunnille toki myönnetään mahdollisuus itse kustantaa lisäliikennettä markkinaehtoisen tai jaukkoliikenneviranomaisen tilaaman lisäksi. Näin ollen yhdellekään kunnalle ei pakkosyötetä parempaa palvelua, jos ne itse eivät halua sitä, taikka paremminkin eivät halua siitä maksaa. Tosin kuntien kustannukset eivät suoraan perustu palvelutasoon, vaan siihen, kuinka paljon kuntalaiset joukkoliikennettä käyttävät.

Uusi sopimus ei myöskään tee kokonaan loppua yksityisten liikennöitsijöiden omaehtoisesti järjestämästä liikenteestä. Luonnoksen mukaan joukkoliikennelautakunta suunnittelee jollekin alueelle liikenteen vain jos se kunta, johon kyseinen alue kuuluu, haluaa sinne palvelutasoltaan parempaa liikennettä kuin mitä sinne markkinaehtoisesti syntyy. Siispä jos jokin kunta on tyytyväinen nykytilaan, kaikki jatkuu koko lailla ennallaan. Muutosten vuoro on vasta kun kunta itse on sitä mieltä, että parempaa joukkoliikennettä kaivataan.

Luultavasti käykin niin, että ensi hätään ei mitään kovin dramaattista tapahdu: vain nykyisistä kuntarajoista johtuvia pikku typeryyksiä fiksataan, kait nykyisiä TKL:n linjoja ulotetaan jonkin verran kuntarajan yli siellä missä se on järkevää. Kuten Siivikkalan tapauksessa tehtiin. Sen sijaan kukin kehyskunta tahollaan ryhtyy pohtimaan, haluavatko ne siirtyä joukkoliikenneviranomaisen suunnittelemaan liikenteeseen ja millä palvelutasolla. Asiasta käytäneen kussakin kunnassa iso vääntö. Muutoksia alkaa varsinaisesti tapahtumaan, kun jokin kunta, esimerkiksi Pirkkala, tekee tällaisen päätöksen.

----------


## ultrix

Ans kattoo ny, mitä sieltä seudullisesta jl-suunnitelmasta tulee. Sen pitäisi alkuvuodesta olla hyväksyttynä ja 2014 toteutuksessa enemmän tai vähemmän toki muuteltuna.

----------

